# Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp



## SteBo (13. September 2015)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich werde am 19.09.2015  1 Woche nach Julianadorp fahren.
Hat jemand von euch einige Tipps für/in diese Zeit, wo und was
man in dieser Region im Meer noch gut fangen kann?
Danke im vorhinein #h

Gruß SteBo


----------



## Stefan660 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Plattfische gehen immer am Strand....


----------



## carpfriend568 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Such Dir einfach ein paar Buhnen und dann bei ablaufendem Wasser mit Pose und Seeringelwürmern auf Wolfsbarsch. Ich war die letzte Woche da und das hat richtig gut geklappt!! Ansonsten Richtung den Helder an der befestigten Küste ging letzte Woche auch immer was !


----------



## SteBo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Dankt euch


----------



## carpfriend568 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Ach und fast vergessen, Seeringelwürmer gibt's bei Faunaland in den Helder, Inustrieweg 4! nimm am besten direkt mindesten 200 Gramm mit, wir haben unsere Fische immer auf große Bündel mit mindestens 3-4 Würmern pro Haken gefangen, 200 Gramm kosten 10,50 €.

 Gruß und Petri,

 Andreas


----------



## Haesel (25. September 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Ja Faunaland Julianadorp gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (29. September 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Brauch ich nen angelschein dort ....? Wenn ja was kostet mich der ?


----------



## Haesel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Nordsee braucht kein Angelschein....


----------



## wowa.krohmer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*



Haesel schrieb:


> Nordsee braucht kein Angelschein....




Danke dir... Darf man da auch nen Zelt aufstellen ? Und nachtangeln?


----------



## zanderzone (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Sind ab dem 25ten ne Woche da und wollen auch auf Wolfsbarsch! Hat da jemand mal ein paar Tipps parat? Stellen, Köder etc...


----------



## carpfriend568 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Hallo.

 Das mit dem Wolfsbarsch musst Du Dir bis frühestens 30.06. verkneifen, weil er bis dahin komplett geschützt ist und danach maximal einer pro Tag und Angler, wenn ich da noch richtig informiert bin. Zu den Stellen habe ich oben schon was geschrieben, entweder suchst Du Dir in Julianadorp die ein, oder andere Buhne aus, oder Du fährst nach Den Helder zum Fähranlieger und da dann bei ablaufenden Wasser auf Pose mit Seeringlern, hat bei uns letztes Jahr richtig gut funktioniert !!

 Gruß,

 Andreas


----------



## Zanderblues (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Wie sieht es denn mit Dorsch von der Brandung aus aus?


----------



## zanderzone (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Ich könnte kotzen!! Nicht gewusst und deshalb ein dickes DANKESCHÖN!!!
Dann gehts halt auf Hecht und Zander! Dafür jemand nen Tipp?? 
Zander würde dann an Stelle Nummer eins stehen..


----------



## n0rdfriese (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*

Für Wolfsbarsch gilt bis zum 30.6. ein komplettes Entnahmeverbot. Also Angeln auf Woba ist theoretisch erlaubt. Die Holländer machen eh hauptsächlich C&R, von daher werden auch jetzt schon Wobas gefangen. 

Dorsch halte ich in der Brandung für schwierig. War aber selbst noch nicht auf Dorsch in NL unterwegs. Hornhechte, Platten, Makrelen, Heringe und Wolfsbarsch. Die Zielfische halte ich für sinnvoll an der Nordseeküste Hollands.


----------



## Weißtanne (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nordseerangeln in NL-Julianadorp*



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Dorsch von der Brandung aus aus?


Wenn du einen maßigen fängst ist das wie sechs Richtige mit Zusatzzahl:vik::vik::vik:


----------

